# Scope covers



## dbodkin (Dec 18, 2004)

With all the chat about optics , scopes and stuff . I wonder what y'all use for scope covers.  I have Butler Creek flip opens on all mine but one particular size has given problems. The  cover fails to stay shut and I'm on my second set. Gun isnt banged around  and always hard cased :  Also wonder what the warranty is on those things...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 18, 2004)

DB,

I have used Butler CReek w/o issue on several guns.  Course last month while beating down a trail in a 5 year old clear cut I snatched one clean off :  :speechles 

Jim


----------



## dave (Dec 18, 2004)

dbodkin said:
			
		

> With all the chat about optics , scopes and stuff . I wonder what y'all use for scope covers.  I have Butler Creek flip opens on all mine but one particular size has given problems. The  cover fails to stay shut and I'm on my second set. Gun isnt banged around  and always hard cased :  Also wonder what the warranty is on those things...



I use the same. I have had problems with the 50mm objective cap popping open. The larger ones seem to be prone to opening.


----------



## dbodkin (Dec 18, 2004)

Dave... just so happens the one that wont stay closed is 50mm objective lense.  I've gone through two.   I hate to buy a third one


----------



## Deerhead (Dec 18, 2004)

I have the same problem with the Butler Creek 44mm  objective.  I am also on my 3rd set.  
I have been searching for a new brand.

I want a see through flip-up style   

Any suggestrions?


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Dec 18, 2004)

They ain't pretty but since I could not find the right size, I had to resort to using Bikini scope covers from Walmart. They seem to work ok.


----------



## dave (Dec 18, 2004)

Deerhead said:
			
		

> I have the same problem with the Butler Creek 44mm  objective.  I am also on my 3rd set.
> I have been searching for a new brand.
> 
> I want a see through flip-up style
> ...



LINK Butler Creek See Thru


----------



## Ruger Redhawk (Dec 19, 2004)

dbodkin, I had the same problem with the cover not staying closed.Not sure if this will help yours or not.I kept pushing my cover making sure it was on. I found pushing on to much causes these cover to open and hard to keep closed.Push it on but don't put excessive pressure. That probably will solve your problem.BC has a lifetime warranty.Not sure what it covers.BC has a toll free number. Give them a call. 1-800-948-1356

 Ruger Redhawk


----------



## GeauxLSU (Dec 19, 2004)

dave said:
			
		

> LINK Butler Creek See Thru


I use flip open OR see through and prefer the see through.  What do you know?  Hey I like those!    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## QuakerBoy (Dec 20, 2004)

Dave...I bet a drop or 2 of super glue will keep it closed


----------

